# Air compressor for pneumatic gun



## Hlpmepls (Feb 22, 2021)

Just got this pneumatic gun which ill need an air compressor for. Dont know much about air compressors so i need help finding one that can run this gun for multiple (2/3), 2-3 hr sessions at a time for daily use.
_the gun runs on electric. The air compressor just keeps the air flow through the gun so the yarn can keep passing_
(Link below for how the gun is used)




Thanks!


----------



## Hlpmepls (Feb 22, 2021)

Any air compressor recommendations or what type of air compressor/ what to look for will be helpful thanks


----------



## Ahinmars (Feb 16, 2021)

Hlpmepls said:


> air compressor recommendations


Look for an older Quincy or a Champion. Both should be pressure oil feed, and if a REALLY nice Quincy it might have the oil filter screw on. They are VERY desirable, if the Amish see one at a sale GOOD LUCK, they will take it home. That is how you know good from bad, they don't waste money. I think the Quincy 5 HP would be a 325, and a slightly bigger 350.


----------

